# back leg issues?



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

so i noticed the other day apple was slightly favouring her back legs...possibly just one but its hard to tell. i figured maybe it was just a little sore, maybe hurt it while running around she seems to struggle a tiny bit to jump up on my lap etc. then just now she stood up on her back legs to look over the coffee table and one leg appeared to almost bend a small amount forward almost inverted a bit.....bending forwards instead of back, everything i have noticed has been very subtle but when i saw that i got really concerned...i never noticed her leg do that before and even thought it wasnt alot it did concern me a bit..because her other leg didnt do the same and i dont imagine its meant to do that........should i be taking her to the vet for this??? like i said everything has been really subtle but i want to make sure i shes not having problems that im ignoring...im very over protective of her as i know how fragile they are...i dont let her jump off my bed and i try and set her down from the couch as muich as possible...but i will admit she does sometimes jump...... she hasnt made any indications that its bothering her eg. whining or yelping etc.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a luxating patella to me. Yes, off to the vet you go.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea i second the luxating patella. for some its like a trick knee, for others a bit more serious. off to the vet!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We have alot of threads on LP if you wanted to read up on it. You could also pull up a video on you tube. But I agree a visit to the vet is needed.

Here is a good article

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/2738-luxating-patella-information.html


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How is her leg doing?


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

after speaking to apples breeder she also advised me, as you all have, that if its bothering her to take her to the vet.......but it seems to be fine now.....if it starts to bother her again it will be straight to the vet no questions asked....but for now shes back to normal. im crossing my fingers and hopeing that maybe she just tweaked it running or playing.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

My experience: I have one dog grade 1 - one dog grade 2 and my BIG dog was grade 3 had both knees done as a puppy and its bionic now LOL. You will have to see what grade the dog is- keeping the weight off the lower grades helps but recovery was long but worth it on my large dog - Hope your darlin gets better!


----------

